# 2005 Ford GT by Polar Lights (Is this kit derived from a diecast model mold?)



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

A descendent of Ford's 1960s-era GT40 racing icon, the superior handling and superbly aerodynamic 2005 Ford GT has a supercharged, 550 horsepower, 5.4 liter, dual-overhead cam V-8 engine. 

Polar Lights' (RC2) snap together Great American Rides 1:25 scale 2005 Ford GT plastic model kit is a good one, well engineered and clean fitting. It comes with a pre-painted yellow and black striped body, chrome wheels, and black-molded engine and interior parts. All the parts are crisp, sharp and uniform.

I took the time to detail it as close as possible to what the paint guide suggested, only to realize afterwards that the majority of the work would not be seen anyway because there are no opening panels. 

_*Such precision in these parts makes me wonder if this model is somehow a derivative from a 1:25 scale diecast model with opening panels which allows such parts to be seen and appreciated*_. 

Thanks for looking....


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)




----------

